# Cabomba/Ambulia/Myrio Type Plant for Beginners?



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Ambulia and Mayaca are good plants to start with and they do well at different light levels. Cabomba is hit or miss: it either grows like mad or falls appart.

Btw, welcome to TPT 

Edit: you might want to wait with DIY co2 as it can get tricky. I personally do not see the need for it in a shrimp tank.

For the cheapest fertilizers around and great service look up threads here on TPT by nilocg.

v3


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

For me. Out of personal experience. Cobamba grew like a weed. Co2 and non. Medium and low light. I really love the myrio though great structured plant


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Rotala also seems to be ather easy, but you do need to handle the planting gently
cause if you break the stems while planting them it will rot off just above the gravel.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

_Cabomba caroliniana_ is a nice looking weed. Trim it constantly and replant the tops.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

+1, stick to caroliniana though, the prettier pink and red ones like piauyensis and furcata are SIGNIFICANTLY harder to keep. Limnophila indica, Limnophila aquatica, and Myriophyllum simulans(sold at various petsmarts as "Frill Plants") may also fit your needs very well. I heard Myriphyllum mattogrossense is also easy, just a tad bit harder


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

-1 to Cambodia (3 KH/GH)

I have soft water and it won't grow. CO2 high lights, med light tank, etc... It doesn't die it just is stagnant, and not very bushy. Every other plant I've tried grows like mad.


----------



## 2pac (Jun 29, 2013)

im growing cabomba and myrio with no co2 fwiw


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's a list of plants that I started with in a VERY low tech tank and all did quite well.

Nymphoides 'taiwan'
dwarf sag
cobomba carliniana
limnophila aquatica
hygrophila polysperma (most hygro species are low tech friendly)
rotala indica rotundrafolia
lindernia rotundifolia
bacopa sp japan
heteranthera zosterifolia (star grass)
limnophila sessiliflora


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

thelub made a great list, stay away from Hygrophila sp. 'Araguia'.
The extremely underrated Najas guadalupensis is also easy. Mines grows red and white leaf veins...


----------



## boy&hisdogs (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys, looks like I have plenty to choose from. 

If it helps narrow it down, I just got some micro sword from my LFS (which I've heard are slow growing, so that's mainly what the CO2 is for) and plan on getting dwarf sag and trying to grow moss wall too. I know java is the go-to moss, but are there any others that grow well under the conditions that the other plants will need? I really like this one, it's weeping moss, right?










I'll be getting a bigger tank as soon as I can free up some space (and funds) and I'd like to grow as much stock as possible in this little one between now and then so I can have something to plant without having to buy it all.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

I I have Cabomba and Ambulia, and prefer the latter. Both grow like weeds for me.


----------

